# Anonyme SIM Karten in de ?



## Quadrsimo (9 Oktober 2018)

Ist es denn weiterhin möglich anonyme SIM Karten in Deutschland zu bekommen ?


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2018)

Ja, allerdings gibt es hier keine Anleitung dazu.


----------

